# bye for evermore



## macabre'

Is there a way to say
"I dont want to see you again"
or
"Bye for ever"
or something similar to these in a greeting (like "good bye" for example, so no "sentence" in an language (doesnt matter which language ) ?

i dont know of one in German, in English it could be "Bye for evermore", but i dont like this one -.-

thanks for the help

macabre'


----------



## Jana337

I am moving this to Other languages. The purpose of glossaries is a bit different

Couldn't you say "Auf Nimmerwiedersehen" in German, with an ironic tone?

Jana


----------



## Tchesko

In French, this is the very sense of "adieu", although not _necessarily _with an ironic meaning...


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
שלום ולא להתראות! י


----------



## _sandra_

Hi,
Not sure if it's what you need, but in Polish it would probably be:
'Żegnaj' = "Bye for ever"

Take care,
Sandra


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: "Adeus para sempre."


----------



## JLanguage

macabre' said:
			
		

> Is there a way to say
> "I dont want to see you again"
> or
> "Bye for ever"
> or something similar to these in a greeting (like "good bye" for example, so no "sentence" in an language (doesnt matter which language ) ?
> 
> i dont know of one in German, in English it could be "Bye for evermore", but i dont like this one -.-
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> macabre'


 
I'm confused. Do you mean "I never want to see you again" or "I'll probably never see you again"?


----------



## Christoph

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Do you mean "I never want to see you again" or "I'll probably never see you again"?


 
Yes, your meaning is not quite clear. I've never heard of 'bye for evermore' in the US, but: 
- 'have a nice life' (when it is apparent you're not seeing the person again. It also has a humorous touch.)
- 'take care' (common amongst friends, but also when you know you won't be seeing the person/foreigner again)

cr


----------



## macabre'

its meant in this way:
"I *dont* want to see you ever again"

Thanks für the many different ways to say this (helps me out a bit)

Edit: @Jana: sorry to put it in the wrong location


----------



## Jana337

macabre' said:
			
		

> its meant in this way:
> "I *dont* want to see you ever again"
> 
> Thanks für the many different ways to say this (helps me out a bit)


In Czech, we would use "sbohem", literally "with God". Probably with an ironical tone because the word is still being in use among religious people, although it is being crowded out by a more civil expression for good-bye.

Jana


----------



## JLanguage

More for English:

"don't let me ever see your face again"
"Leave and never come back"
"I don't ever want to catch you around here again"


----------



## Tchesko

Jana337 said:
			
		

> In Czech, we would use "sbohem", literally "with God". Probably with an ironical tone because the word is still being in use among religious people, although it is being crowded out by a more civil expression for good-bye.
> 
> Jana


 
You could also sing along with the Czech rock group Kabát:  
"Buď sbohem, mám tě dost
Buď sbohem na věčnost"

"Farewell, I am fed up with you
Farewell for eternity"


----------



## Whodunit

Are you searching for offensive expressions like "Zieh' Leine und komm nie wieder" or rather for "Auf Nimmerwiedersehen"?


----------



## Mita

If I understood what you wanted to say,  in Spanish it's "hasta nunca" or "adiós para siempre", but they sound as if they were part of a movie's dialogue.  "No te quiero ver más" would be more colloquial. Buutt... They are not greetings, they are goodbyes... 

Regards,


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian-Catalan:

“I don't want to see you again “
Literally: “No vull veure't més”.
Free translation: “Bon vent i barca nova”. Literally: Good wind and new (small) ship.

“Bye forever”
“Adéu per sempre més”


----------



## elroy

Macabre, ich stehe wohl auf dem Schlauch. 

Do you want an *expression of farewell* that implies that you don't want to see the person ever again, or a translation of "I don't want to see you ever again"?

I suspect you want the former, but I can't be entirely sure.


----------



## LanceKitty

*Tagalog:*
"Paalam, magpahanggang kailan."
(Goodbye, forever)


----------



## macabre'

@elroy:

both 
it would be cool if it yould be an expression of farewell with the asked meaning, but its also ok if its just an translation of "I don't want to see you ever again" or something similar.

thx again


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Zbogom - saying when u know you are not gonna see that person anymore

Nataša


----------



## Christoph

German: 'Lebewohl'. I think it simply translates to 'farewell'. Use appropriate facial expression to mark it as positive or possibly negative...

cr


----------



## Angel.Aura

In *Italian*:
_Addio_ (Goodbye)
_Addio per sempre_ (goodbye forever)


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Jana337,

I like it in German: 
"Auf Nimmerwiedersehen".

In English I say:
"Bye for ever"
That is not very polite, but I use it when I am very angry.

Slovenian: Zbogom! (hope, I don't see you ever again)

Croatian:  Zbogom zauvijek!


----------



## Mahaodeh

jana.bo99 said:


> That is not very polite


 
I have to agree with this.  If you don't want to see someone literally, you don't usually say that to him/her; you simply avoid the person.  It may however be said if you are just angry and you don't really mean it.

In Arabic, the literal translation is: al wada' ilal-abad الوداع إلى الأبد, it's used but it does not necessarily have to be negative; i.e., it doesn't necessarily imply that you _don't_ want to see him/her forever, it may mean you _can't_, you may not be able to...etc.

There is a negative expression in Arabic though, but it's a reply to "good bye" or "farewell"; it is: roaha bala radda روحة بلا ردة, literally: a departure without a return, or: Allah la yruddak الله لا يردك, literally: may God never make you return.  This expresses that you don't want that person(s) to ever comeback again.


----------

